
Show HN: The simplest thing you can share - valiafetisov
http://rectangle.conformity.io
======
valiafetisov
The code is on github. May be suitable for educational purposes.

[https://github.com/valiafetisov/draw-a-
rectangle](https://github.com/valiafetisov/draw-a-rectangle)

